# Fort Collins



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Any word on the Open at Fort Collins?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I'm having a drink at Char-Broil....

Open was a triple shot around the horn L to R.

Both L and M bird were retired in well brushed up blinds, flier to the right.

L and M thrown toward each other and "pinched". Flier thrown l to r.

Mixed results.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Tough land test and hot ,I shot fliers at around 350 yard go bird, the first two marks are close together at maybe 200 and 250 thrown at each other very tight, middle mark has lost alot of dogs as the wind is creating havic with them, so the marks are maybe 30 yards apart,,,, we helped alot of dogs pick up the middle bird to keep them from overheating....They were still on the first series when i left at 4:00


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

39 back in the Open...


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Any one have call backs for the open and qual?
Thanks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

29 back to water blind in am


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

14 back to Open 4th. Don't have numbers...sorry.

5 Eckett
2 Trott
2 Peterson
2 Edwards
1 Milligan
1 Walls/Casto
1 Boice


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Qually results?


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Partial Qualifying Results....

1st Place - Edwards Alabama Slamajama "BAMA" - Dave and Judy Fowler.

4th Place - Frankel's Intense Rain "RAIN" - Dave Frankel

WAY TO GO RAIN!!!!

Sorry that is all I have for results right now.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

O- 2,3,5,14,18,24,30,41,43,45,48,56,64,65
A- 1,2,4,7,8,9,12,15,16,18,20,21,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,35,38,39,40,41,42,43,45,46,47,48 

One of those Eckett dogs is Super Swede with Grover, Go Grover!!!!!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

DeWitt Boice said:


> O- 2,3,5,14,18,24,30,41,43,45,48,56,64,65
> A- 1,2,4,7,8,9,12,15,16,18,20,21,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,35,38,39,40,41,42,43,45,46,47,48
> 
> One of those Eckett dogs is Super Swede with Grover, Go Grover!!!!!!!


Go Grover, but even more go number 48 RMR's Sampson "Sam".

Good luck to you all.

Marty


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:

1st - Callie/Eckett
2nd - Taco/Eckett
3rd - Boomer/Trott
4th - Piper/Edwards

Not sure of RJ or JAMs...sorry.

Derby:

1st - Libby/Wright 
2nd - Zink/Trott
3rd - Wanda/McClure
4th - Bruiser/Edwards

I don't have all the JAMs...sorry.

I think I have those right...off the top of my head.

CONGRATS to everyone!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Marcy and Libby with the
Derby win. Judges were great and enjoyed all the tests
and the hard work that the Ft Collins
club members put in to have a successful and fun trial.
Trumarc's Comedienne " Wanda" was 3rd
In her 1st derby. 
Thanks to All!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Way to go Marcy!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

BIG CONGRATS go out to my friend and training partner John Montenieri for his WIN in the AM today. Way to go buddy, very happy for you.

One day maybe I can finish..............


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to Marcy and Libby with the
> Derby win. Judges were great and enjoyed all the tests
> and the hard work that the Ft Collins
> club members put in to have a successful and fun trial.
> ...


Congrats. I didn't know anybody had a pup out of that breeding (Cash/Norma.). Hopefully I can see her this winter.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> BIG CONGRATS go out to my friend and training partner John Montenieri for his WIN in the AM today. Way to go buddy, very happy for you.
> 
> One day maybe I can finish..............


That little dog has a lot of heart - great job John - hope you will still talk to the rest of the group as we throw birds for you.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

BIG CONGRATS to that Great big hearted dog!!

Sofie rules!!!!

Way to go JOHN!!!!!!


Gooser


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Anybody have the rest of the AM results?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Way to go John and Sofie! What a great job and team
effort. Twice now I have run behind you,North Tx & Ft.Collins
and you have won both times! You may need to pay my way 
back up! You did a super job and Sofie looked awesome!!
Cherylon has to be very proud!
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Another great Derby weekend! Congrats to Marcy, Rett and Kenny! Libby and Zink get extra cookies tonight!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations John on your first All Age Win

That's pretty cool.

Thanks to the members of the Fort Collins FT that worked so hard over a long, hot weekend:

John, Mark, Jeff, Larry, and a number of other folks whose names I don't know

Ted


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am results:

1st: Sofi & John Montenieri - 1st All-Age win
2nd: Ace & Jeff Schoonover
3rd: Misha & David Colwell - 1st All-Age placement
4th: Arson & Brad Clow
RJ: Duke & David Colwell
Jams: Daisey/Winters, Sport/McCartney, Lucey/Rotschafer, Bullet/Munhollon, Abby/Hurst, Lola/Walls, Mootsie/Shih


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Well done John and Sofi. Good to see a club member who works hard to put on two events each year get a BLUE. Well deserved Mr. Marshall ! John, Larry, Jeff, Mark and the other members of FCRC thanks for your work.

Brian Bowles


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations John on your first All Age Win
> 
> That's pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ted, It was quite exciting. The FCRC members worked their collective butts off and they deserve many kudos. 



Old School Labs said:


> BIG CONGRATS go out to my friend and training partner John Montenieri for his WIN in the AM today. Way to go buddy, very happy for you.
> 
> One day maybe I can finish..............


Your day will be here sooner than you think. I couldn't have done it without you



jollydog said:


> Way to go John and Sofie! What a great job and team
> effort. Twice now I have run behind you,North Tx & Ft.Collins
> and you have won both times! You may need to pay my way
> back up! You did a super job and Sofie looked awesome!!
> ...


Sylvia, You are now my official good luck charm. I'll see you in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow, John, BIG congrats for you and Sofi, fabulous!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations on the JAM, Lainee. Obviously you took no lessons from the from the Women's trial!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Congratulations on the JAM, Lainee. Obviously you took no lessons from the from the Women's trial!


Hahahaha - thanks!! 

But I do have to tell you I did something new - I did the ants in my pants dance while handling Bullet on the water blind....no thanks to my friends for telling me about the ant pile up on the hill! Grrrrr.....I have a nice ant bit on my leg too prove it, too!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Still winding down from a great weekend! I can tell you all this, if everyone had as much fun as I did this weekend judging, there would be a line of folks wanting to judge every weekend!!
First thanks to the Fort Collins retriever club for making folks feel like Kings or Queens for the weekend. Their members worked so very hard to ensure every stake was up and running and made sure that the judges had everything they needed!! The fed us like Royalty!! Larry "Prime Rib Master" Howell made the best Prime Rib I have ever eaten in my life!! I don't know if you all know this but I like to eat on occasion  and this was the best piece of meat I have ever partaken of, you could cut it with a plastic knife and fork!! Jeff, John, Mark, Zach, and Larry work their tails off with the rest of their members to ensure everyone has a great weekend! Especially thanks to John who is for sure in the running for "Marshal of the year!"
Second thanks to my co-judge and other judges! What a great group of folks!! We had a ton of fun and enjoyed each others company all weekend long. Newt , Scott, Larry, Alice, and Carol are not only great dog folks they are great folks!! Carol I know you are reading this as I know now that you are a RTF "lurker" thank you so much for teaching me a ton this weekend! I hope I did not ask too many dumb questions Carol is a great person and wonderful judge! Thank You Carol!!
Third and for sure not last, thanks to all the contestants for coming and and showing off your dogs talents!! You were a great group to watch!! As a judge it is cool to see handlers reactions when their dogs crush a test!!! I saw several fist pumps a jump or two and several loud ovations from the crowd!!

Caffeine High Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

FOM said:


> Hahahaha - thanks!!
> 
> But I do have to tell you I did something new - I did the ants in my pants dance while handling Bullet on the water blind....no thanks to my friends for telling me about the ant pile up on the hill! Grrrrr.....I have a nice ant bit on my leg too prove it, too!


You've heard of the cast and curse method. This was the cast and scratch/jig method. Lainee held her composure just enough to get the cast, then spend the next few minutes dancing on the line. AND I DO MEAN DANCING

I don't care who you are, that there is FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Aaron and Carol, thanks for putting on a fun test to run. Scott and Newt, it's always good seeing you in Colorado, thanks for volunteering your time. Jeff, Mark, Larry, John and the entire FCRC group, you always have the smoothest running trial in Colorado, maybe not the coolest but definately the most well run event. Thanks for everything.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

FOM said:


> Hahahaha - thanks!!
> 
> But I do have to tell you I did something new - I did the ants in my pants dance while handling Bullet on the water blind....no thanks to my friends for telling me about the ant pile up on the hill! Grrrrr.....I have a nice ant bit on my leg too prove it, too!


And I missed it? I am truly lame for not running both weekends!

I'll tell you a story about sweat bees and water screening on an archaeological site in eastern Colorado some time......... speaking of ants in your pants.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John & Sofi....


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Tim--congrats on a great Qual!!

Jim & Jan


----------

